# After 10 months, splatting



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

I had to share a story regarding my rescue hog, Sonic. I got him last July, around 4 years old, and he is blind. From the start, he was a biter, any skin exposed, he sniffed it out, and whammo! After 10 months of his grumpiness, he will now fall asleep and splat on me! 

For those of you with grumpier hogs, keep going. I take him as he is.....fleece blanket to cover me from being pooped on :roll: , but those few times of splatting have made it worth while. I still keep my fingers away from his face and my wrists still get needle points. Hopefully in another couple of months, he will let me pet him


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, that's great news! It's so rewarding when you see that progress. It just makes my heart soar!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

awww...that's wonderful!!! good job! you've gotten a grumpy lil hedgie to trust you


----------



## BrillosMama(RIP) (Apr 25, 2012)

That's so awesome to hear! I too am working on a rescue, but I'm only 3 1/2 weeks in... Definitely trying at times, but it's the lil milestones that make it worth it  And it's always nice to hear of others' success stories; thank you so very much for posting, it gives people like me hope and strength!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such patience!! It sounds like he's really getting comfortable around you. Lovely!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I love hearing stories like this.  Big hugs to you for being so patient with him and giving him a real chance at bonding.


----------



## mkm125 (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh how wonderful. Even though my little girl will let me hold her and pet her (95% of the time in a snuggle sack), I dream of the day when I will get a "hedgie splat!" Until then--it's just a dream. . . . . . . . . . . .


----------

